# Aviation Paintings



## TomLL (Sep 27, 2006)

Hello All,
I have just registered having found this site (by browsing the net) a mine of useful information. I am an artist who worls in oil and from time to time I do WW2 (so far) aircraft. Can I post them on this site?
Regards:Tom


----------



## Wurger (Sep 27, 2006)

Hallo TomLL !!!
Certainly Yes.It would be nice If we could see them here. There is also a paintings section on the forum where you can look at other authors' arts and you can upload yours as well.
The link is: http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/album/showgallery.php?cat=529
Or go to Picture Album/ paintings section,simply. 

best wishes,


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Sep 27, 2006)

pretty cool and yeah we've already had a couple of painters display their work on here, just post them in this topic.......


----------



## Matt308 (Sep 27, 2006)

Heck yes! We'd love to see them!!


----------



## TomLL (Sep 29, 2006)

Thanks for your encouragement and advice I have posted three and will load more as and when.


----------



## evangilder (Sep 29, 2006)

Very nice work, Tom!


----------



## mkloby (Oct 1, 2006)

Nice paintings Tom - particularly liked Skimming


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Oct 2, 2006)

and yeah i wouldn't worry about the pheasibilty of the low level dogfight..........


----------

